# Does anyone have Perfume on their Xmas wish list this year?



## Ricci (Dec 3, 2009)

I do!

I want three bottles

Britney Spears Circus







Jennifer Lopez Live Platinum






And DKNY Delicious Candy Apply Collection






When u post your wish perfumes can u include the names and pics too? if u dont mind?

Thanks!


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 3, 2009)

I do. I put Kat Von D Sinner on my list, and then my mom said "I dont like to spend that kind of money on colored water..." ooooook. So I bought it myself when Sephora had their F&amp;F sale.

I always love perfume but lately there haven't been any new ones that I've been impressed with.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Dec 3, 2009)

I Want MISS CHERIE dIOR oR SOMETHIN LOL cANT REMEMBER BUT ITS BY DIOR &amp; SMELls So ZGood Its amazing &amp; I recently smelled Benefits new Something LEE fragrance its awesome !!!!


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 3, 2009)

Ooh both good choices, Makeup--I have them both and LOVE them! Miss Cherie Dior is such a sweet "innocent" scent, and Laugh with Me LeeLee is a happy citrus! Love them both!


----------



## Ricci (Dec 3, 2009)

Pics?? lol


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 4, 2009)

I would really like Lola by Marc Jacobs or Parisienne by Yves Saint Laurent.

For men, I am totally into The One by Dolce &amp; Gabbana

I am LOVING THAT right now more than any perfume for myself.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 4, 2009)

YSL- Parisienne!!! It smells amazing! I want it so bad....

Also, Gucci-Flora


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 4, 2009)

I haven't yet smelt Parisienne by YSL, but I am pretty sure by what I have seen/read - I want it! lol


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh it's SO sweet! I thought I would love it, after reading the notes, but then we got iti in stock, and I wasn't a fan. I WANTED to love it, but it's very sweet--almost too cloying for me.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 4, 2009)

Not this year, lol. Although from what i've read, i'd really love D&amp;G #18 La Lune (the moon) :






Or CK One by Calvin Klein, i just recently got a sample and i fell for it (in fact, i'll get a small bottle for spring).


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 4, 2009)

I really want Guess by Marciano... the bottle isnt super pretty but it smells soo good


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 4, 2009)

No, just because I just bought a fragrance mist from Bath And Body Works that I like a lot. I have to be really careful with perfumes and body sprays as I tend to get headaches and allergies to perfumes a lot.






Quote:
Bath &amp; Body WorksÂ® Signature CollectionFragrance Mist

*Sea Island Cotton™*

Lavishly spritz our refreshing Fragrance Mist all over your body to leave skin lightly scented with our exclusive Sea Island Cotton, a clean scent inspired by pure white cotton flowing in fresh ocean air.


Fragrance Top Notes: Fresh Bright Floral Accord, Clean Cotton Accord, Drenched Air Accord, Fresh Linen Effect, Wet Green Pear, Blood Orange, Tangerine
Fragrance Mid Notes: White Muguet, Crisp Orange Flower, Watery Cyclamen, White Freesia, Cotton Blossom Headspace, Dewy Jasmine
Fragrance Base Notes: Clean Powder, White Musk, Sandalwood, Vanilla Absolute


----------



## Leylani (Dec 4, 2009)

No, i have to hunt out my scents myself..!

Edit: Of course, a wishlist would be the way to go


----------



## Ricci (Dec 8, 2009)

Another perfume I really want which is my actual name Ricci is..

Ricci Ricci by Nina Ricci , today I had the chance to smell it , smells divine!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 8, 2009)

there is one of the dolce and gabana parfumes i want, i cant remember the number but it looked lovely.

also number 18 looks lovely


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Another perfume I really want which is my actual name Ricci is..Ricci Ricci by Nina Ricci , today I had the chance to smell it , smells divine!

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...RicciRicci.jpg

That's too cute! How could you NOT get that perfume? lol.


----------



## Ricci (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL yes, thats why I am getting it! lol, how often u find a perfume that is your name! that actually smells good





Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's too cute! How could you NOT get that perfume? lol.


----------



## luxurious (Dec 19, 2009)

yep i want versace bright crystal and lots of bath &amp; body works sprays along with victorias secret sprays and juicy couture couture couture


----------



## Midnight Blue (Dec 20, 2009)

Lolita Lempicka Forbidden Flower is on my list. I tried a sample and am completely hooked.


----------



## andi_b2005 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Yeppp



And I got them









AVON - today, tomorrow, always



I love themm









*

I also wanted the Britney Spears Perfume, but I couldn't find it here ;(


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 2, 2010)

I did but my new bottle of Theme Sarong arrived yesterday.


----------



## britney54 (Jan 6, 2010)

I did, I asked for Flora by Gucci perfume which I got


----------



## chad (Jan 6, 2010)

yeppish! i wanted to have Avril's black star but i got a burberry instead... well, it's okay, it's a gift and i appreciate it so much.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *britney54* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did, I asked for Flora by Gucci perfume which I got  That's on my wishlist for next year ;-)I did get my YSL Parrisene though!! Whooo!!!


----------



## Silverundertow (Jan 10, 2010)

I totally forgot I even had perfume on my xmas wish list and was pleasantly surprised to open Be Delicious xmas morning! smells amazing


----------

